
Introduction to Computational Thinking with the Julia Programming Language - open-source-ux
https://computationalthinking.mit.edu/Fall20/
======
d33lio
Used to work at a startup a few tables over from these guys at the Harvard
I-Lab a few years ago in college. Such an incredibly sharp and kind group of
people who also hilariously would have casual conversations about "finding
critical intel CPU microcode bugs" one time so severe that Intel flew out an
engineer to peer with them on the issue!

------
esrh
> By: grant sanderson

I know instantly this one is going to be incredible

~~~
rottc0dd
As a long time follower of Grant Sanderson[0], I concur. His works are
awesome.

[0] -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

Edit : Added link

------
lioeters
This is wonderful:

> MIT 18.S191 / Fall 2020

> This is an introductory course on Computational Thinking. We use the Julia
> programming language to approach real-world problems in varied areas
> applying data analysis and computational and mathematical modeling.

> In this class you will learn computer science, software, algorithms,
> applications, and mathematics as an integrated whole.

Topics include:

\- Image analysis

\- Particle dynamics and ray tracing

\- Epidemic propagation

\- Climate modeling

\---

Looks like HTML entities are getting double-encoded in the code blocks:

[https://computationalthinking.mit.edu/Fall20/installation/#s...](https://computationalthinking.mit.edu/Fall20/installation/#step_3_install_pluto)

------
lambdamore
I consider many of these ideas have been well exploited by Wolfram Mathematica
since 1988. The idea of computational thinking has been there since then. It's
unfair not to give a historical review of these ideas in the beginning of the
lecture.

